# Did you ever...



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Did you ever book a flight and hotel in order to see your favorite orchestra perform live? I want to...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Every time I want to do something that extreme, something falls off my car or a faucet breaks, and there goes the budget. I can't have any fun.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did you ever book a flight and hotel in order to see your favorite orchestra perform live? I want to...


Yes. Flew to Berlin from Scotland a few years ago to see Barenboim's Ring Cycle. Stayed for eight days at the Radisson Blu on Unter den Linden near museum island. Had a fabulous time. I have a very understanding wife!


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

If it counts that I once traveled 550 kilometres from rural Finland to the capital region to see a concert, then yes. These days I'm lucky enough to live here and all I need to endure is a 20 min metro ride... I once saw a piano recital in London, that's another! I do occasionally plan to travel abroad to see someone special perform something, but so far my budget hasn't been very allowing.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did you ever book a flight and hotel in order to see your favorite orchestra perform live? I want to...


Do it all the time - going out to Chicago in early March, will catch 2 CSO concerts - Rite of Spring, Petrushka....on the off-night - I'll go over to Buddy Guy's Blues Legends and here a great local blues group...wonderful musical vacation...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did you ever book a flight and hotel in order to see your favorite orchestra perform live? I want to...


And your destination would be.....?


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

misinterpreted the thread title and thought it was a reference to Rory Gallagher ('Bullfrog Blues')...in answer to the thread however-a resounding NO!.....although I have seen orchestras in both Vienna and Helsinki (and intend to see the Czech P.O. in Prague at some point) it has been the result of fortunate coincidence.......


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> And your destination would be.....?


My dream would be the Berlin Philharmonic, but there are several German orchestras and the Concertgebouw Amsterdam, that can be a dream as well. Thanks for asking


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My dream would be the Berlin Philharmonic, but there are several German orchestras and the Concertgebouw Amsterdam, that can be a dream as well. Thanks for asking


That must be not to that difficult from your neck of the woods or are you far from a airport?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It's not so difficult except for moneymatters, also my wife isn't too keen on city-vacations...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I've done something better: I have emigrated to the country where most of my favorite music, performers and orchestras hail from. The Berliners, the Bavarians, the Dresdeners, the Hamburgers are all quite within reach now, and even the Wiener Philarmoniker and the Concertgebouw Amsterdam are not all that far away - and none of that visa crap anymore. I have been here just a few weeks and have not gone to any concerts as yet, but I am definitely planning to!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's not so difficult except for money matters, also my wife isn't too keen on city-vacations...


That's a pity, Amsterdam is such a wonderful city.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No, but when I used to travel for work, I would always check to see whst the local orchestra was doing. Saw the CSO in Chicago that way.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I have not done that deliberately, but I am on some business trip and would extend a stay for one evening to see a concert or two.


----------

